# NBD - Ibanez AFR A305



## ilmari (Oct 20, 2012)

Good evening! 

After 16 years of lusting after this bass, I finally managed to find one and bought it instant.

So, what's the story of this bass? 

My brother was searching for a used Charvel Surfcaster and read some rumors on some forum, that this one particular store might have one. The music store has a nickname "Museum". They have all kinds of instruments from 70's to 90's, some are brand new, some used. Luckily for me, they have just recently entered into 21st century and they've created a website. So, my brother spotted the AFR from their website and informed me, thanks TJV! 

The music store have had the bass nearly 20 years, it's "new", but all these years it's been on display and customers have been testing and playing it, so it has some cosmetic flaws, belt rash, couple minor dings and the knob treble/bass is missing.

Let the pictures do the rest of the talking.























 Look how cute and tiny it looks compared to Warwick Fortress Masterman.










EDIT: Couple more pics from control cavity.










EDIT: Specs

Year: '91-'92?
Body: Flamed Maple
Neck: Maple
Fingerboard: Ebony
Hardware: Cosmo Black
Pickups: Piezo & AFR 5 Special
Controls: Volume, Volume Pan Magnetic/Piezo, 2-Band EQ Bass/Treble
Finish: Natural Oil Finish


----------



## TJV (Oct 20, 2012)

Holy Moses! It looks sweet! Case and everything. Like a precious jewel.


----------



## Superwoodle (Oct 20, 2012)

Amazing bass. If only there were a 6 string version...
EDIT: oh btw, it seems the right 2 tuning pegs are wound backwards.


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 20, 2012)

That's beautiful. How's it sounding man?


----------



## Philligan (Oct 20, 2012)

That is awesome


----------



## ilmari (Oct 21, 2012)

Superwoodle said:


> Amazing bass. If only there were a 6 string version...
> EDIT: oh btw, it seems the right 2 tuning pegs are wound backwards.


 Yes, those were loaded wrong at the store, now corrected.






Yeah, a six string or seven would be tight. 
A While a ago, I thought that I'll never get this bass, and all hope was gone, I thought that I'll build one and made a mockup. 7-string AFR FF 33"-35"







jeleopard said:


> That's beautiful. How's it sounding man?


It sounds good  The magnetic pickup is not packing as much of punch as I'd like to. I think I'll swap it at some point, if I find one that fits straight into the existing cavity. The piezo pickups are awesome! Those bring such warmness to the sound.

The ergonomics of this bass are class of it's own. Not one of the basses that I've ever played has felt so good against your body, like it becomes one with you. Neck is super thin, but wide, really fast to play.


----------



## Bevo (Oct 21, 2012)

Stunning, I loved that your long term hunt has paid off!


----------



## rty13ibz98 (Oct 22, 2012)

one of the most beautiful basses ever made. ibanez needs to reissue THIS bass.


----------



## Superwoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

ilmari said:


>


----------



## Philligan (Oct 22, 2012)

It looks like those two backward-wound strings help keep them straight, maybe that's not a bad thing 

The shop in my town had a 4 string AFR laying around for years when I was young, I wanted it so bad.


----------

